# Bookcase / File Cabinet



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm planning on building a bookcase / file cabinet. The top opening will be book shelf. The bottom will be a drawer for file folders. Does any one know minimum depths for file cabinets? Also, how should Build the supports for the file folders? I don't want the drawer to be super heavy.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You could build a file cabinet as little as 12" deep. It is only determined by the size of full extension drawer slides however a narrow cabinet probably should be attached to the wall. As far as how to make drawers for the hanging files, I would buy the size folders you intend to use to get an idea of the dimensions to make it. I normally make a drawer box where there is 1/2" space between the bottom of the file folder and the bottom of the drawer box. The sides of the drawers I make a rabbet on the top of the drawer side for the wings to ride on. You could also mortise the front and back of the drawer box and insert steel rods running front to back. I normally make the drawer opening in the cabinet 1 1/8" larger than the drawer box. I allow 1/8" between the bottom of the box and the frame and 1" between the top of the box and the frame in case flags are used on the files.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For the "sideways" file drawer you want to build, the minimum depth will be determined by the size of the file folder you want to use.

File drawers are usually very heavy. There are special slides made for file drawers.

I like to make my file drawers bit enough to use a file hanger rack in the drawer. The files slide easier than when the side of the drawer is used as the hanger. However, in a "sideways" drawer this may make no difference.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I make my drawers with ½" plywood. After they are together, I run them throuth the TS top edge down amd cut a kerf in the front and back (for straight filles...not lateral). For lateral, kerfs would be in the sides. Then I use ⅛" x ½" flat bar stock, either aluminum or brass (available @ HD) for the Pendaflex clips to run on.

Or, you can use a snap on cap to use as a runner instead of bare wood...http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=212&site=ROCKLER.

Or, you can just use a rack that is just placed in the drawer...http://www.quickship.com/images/office_supplies/pendaflex-04444-file-folder-frame-gray-pic1.jpg

Full extension 100# slides work OK for file drawers.











 







.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies folks. I appreciate the input.


----------

